# Продавец



## milena_ (12 Фев 2016)

Сколько может стоить баян Мечта 1978 года в отличном состоянии?)


----------



## ze_go (12 Фев 2016)

особенно актуально фото футляра...


----------



## voldemar-60 (12 Фев 2016)

Наверное, в этом баяне главное ремни и футляр... 
Одним словом - МЕЧТА


----------



## milena_ (12 Фев 2016)

voldemar-60 писал:


> Наверное, в этом баяне главное ремни и футляр...
> Одним словом - МЕЧТА


----------



## milena_ (12 Фев 2016)

milena_ писал:


> А если по существу?


----------



## voldemar-60 (12 Фев 2016)

А по существу, что здесь можно оценить, кроме фото футляра и ремней, или вы считаете, что этого достаточно? Ах, да, еще слова о том, что баян в отличном состоянии.


----------



## milena_ (12 Фев 2016)

voldemar-60 писал:


> Считаю Ваши комментарии не коректными! Если Вам не чего сказать то попрошу не засорять эту тему! Спасибо


----------



## voldemar-60 (12 Фев 2016)

Не корректно просить оценить "кота в мешке". Ведь помимо выше выложенных фотографий о вашем баяне нет больше ничего, ни внешнего вида, ни состояния внутренностей и судя по возрасту в почти сорок лет, вряд ли он может быть в отличном состоянии, даже если он пролежал все эти годы в футляре и на него как говорится и "муха не садилась". А если вы его действительно хотите оценить, то покажите мастерам или баянистам живой инструмент, чтобы его посмотрели, поиграли, послушали. Но в любом случае, это не тот инструмент, за который вам дадут много, речь может идти о нескольких тысячах рублей, при условии, что у него действительно состояние хотя бы хорошее и найдется любитель, мечтающий о такой МЕЧТЕ.


----------



## sgoryachih (12 Фев 2016)

Я бы и бесплатно не взял


----------



## xhfujd (12 Фев 2016)

От  1.500 до 5.000 если голоса не "сифонят".


----------



## Евгений51 (12 Фев 2016)

milena_ писал:


> Сколько может стоить баян Мечта 1978 года в отличном состоянии?)


1,5- 5000р. Если не трусить перед продажей. 100% мастика высохла. И при любой перевозке по плохой дороге. можно привезти кусок хлама.


----------



## xhfujd (12 Фев 2016)

Поверьте друзья.Старый инструмент не приговор.Мне иногда встречаются экземпляры 50Х годов в таком удивительно хорошем, первозданном состоянии что я уже давно  поверил в наших совдеповских кудесников. Пусть эта встреча один  на пару сотен. Но умели же. ... иногда!


----------

